# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  300 Milionen fuer Feierlichkeiten und Grabmahl .....!!!!

## Samuianer

Wie Heute die Bangkok Post berichtet wurden 300 Millionen Baht fuer die umfangreichen Zremonien, Feierlichkeiten und das Krematorium/Grabmahl fuer die verstorbene Prinzessin Galyani Vadhana veranschlagt.

Ein Komitee und fuenf Sub-Kommitees wurden fuer die Feierlichkeiten, Beisetzung, Restaurierung der Trauer-Kutsche, der Erstellung des Krematoriums, Herausgabe von Memorabilia etc., etc. etc. beauftragt, zum Vorsitz der Kommitees wurden Prinz Vajiralongkorn und Prinzessin Sirindhorn eingeladen.

----------

Wieso die drei !!! ?

Ich finde dies geht voll in Ordnung. Ehre wem Ehre gebührt.


Zudem:
In Relation zu Lady Di und derren Unfalluntersuchungen wohl bloss Kleingeld.

----------

Ist ja ein reiches Land.

----------

> Ist ja ein reiches Land.


Stimmt. Haben die Engländer alles in ihren Kollonien zusammen geklaut.

----------


## Samuianer

> Ist ja ein reiches Land.


Relativ, du meinst reicher Palast, wird wohl auf so 30.000.000.000 geschaetz und da weiss ich nicht ob Euro, $$$ oder "nur" Baehrtle...

----------


## guenny

Auch auf die Gefahr hin unwissend dazustehend, die 300 Lille haben mich zu der Frage veranlasst, wer bezahlt das und vor allem wer bezahlt eigentlich die Monarchie als solche in Thailand?
Gibt es da eine Regelung wie in England, mit eigenen Einkünften aus Vermögen und zusätzlcher Bezahlung aus dem Staatshaushalt? Weiss jemand da was drüber?

----------


## Samuianer

Gute Frage, wird aehnlich sein... habe noch nirgendwo was gefunden! BIn aber noch am baggern....



Die Avatarin verursacht bei mir verstaerkten Speichelfluss.. wie beim lesen einer guten Speisekarte...  :cool:

----------


## odd

Zum Tod der Prinzessin, wurde (leider) wiedermal eine Marktluecke entdeckt.

Nachdem vor Wochen pinkfarbene Poloshirten der Hit war, nun Schwarze!!

Verkaufspreis 159 - 299 bht.

----------


## Samuianer

....Da liegen wir ja mit unserer Hotelkluft... schwarzes Polo, schwarze Hose/Rock voll im Rennen!  ::

----------

> Zitat von Monta
> 
> Ist ja ein reiches Land.
> 
> 
> Stimmt. Haben die Engländer alles in ihren Kollonien zusammen geklaut.


Ich meinte damit aber Thailand.
Mehr dazu schreibe ich besser nicht.
Könnte aber noch kommen.

----------


## guenny

Nachdem ja schon Manfred nicht wusste, wie sich die Monarchie oder besser das Königshaus finanziert, hat denn da jemand anders Infos zu?

----------


## guenny

Noch etwas,
bevor hier jemand nachfragt:
Einige Filme, Beiträge und Werbungen im Thaifernsehen sind seit kurzem *schwarz/weiss* statt Farbe. Das liegt nicht - wie im NICHTS vermutet - an einem neuen Sendeplatz oder technischen Fragen, es ist (soll) Ausdruck des Respekts vor der verstorbenen Prinzessin sein.

----------


## Erich

> Nachdem ja schon Manfred nicht wusste, wie sich die Monarchie oder besser das Königshaus finanziert, hat denn da jemand anders Infos zu?


Ich latsche jetzt mal ganz bewusst in ein Fettnäpfchen der letzten Zeit und hoffe, die beiden tangierten Member missverstehen das nicht  ::  

@Schiene findet da bestimmt was im Web drüber und stellt das hier rein - da isser unschlagbar, der Uwe, wenn es Infos ausfindig zu machen gibt....

----------

Ich denke vieles wird durch Spenden im Sinne von Tambun für die Wohltätigkeiten finanziert. Wenn man hier Fernsehen schaut vergeht kein Tag an welchem nicht irgendein Mitglied der Royals an einem Anlass Couverts feierlich überreicht werden. Da sollen - laut meines Dunstkreises - Checks und selten Bargeld drinne sein........

Zudem ist das Königshaus in der Verbesserung der Landwirtschaft tätig. Dies umfasst auch das Kreuzen und Züchten z.B. von Reissorten. Darauf halten sie - so wie ich das verstanden habe - die Patentrechte.

----------


## Dieter

Ich kenne kein Staatsoberhaupt, dass mehr zur Verbesserung der Lebensumstaende seines Volkes unternommen haette, als wie der Monarch von Thailand.

Guenny, schwarz / weiss ist nicht richtig, lediglich die Leuchtkraft der Farben ist stark heruntergedimmt.

----------


## odd

Fuer mich sah auch es nach schwarz/weiss Bild aus, im Endeffekt auch egal.

Was mich wundert, dass es kein Alkoholverbot gab.

Ich sehe die Sache etwas nuechterner. OK den Toten respekt zollen ist OK, aber es sollte jedem selbst ueberlassen sein, wie er dies ausuebt.

----------


## Dieter

> OK den Toten respekt zollen ist OK, aber es sollte jedem selbst ueberlassen sein, wie er dies ausuebt.


Das sahen sie in der Patpong genauso.

----------

> [...]
> Was mich wundert, dass es kein Alkoholverbot gab.
> 
> Ich sehe die Sache etwas nuechterner.
> [...]


Der war gut!   ::   ::

----------


## Samuianer

> Ich latsche jetzt mal ganz bewusst in ein Fettnäpfchen der letzten Zeit und hoffe, die beiden tangierten Member missverstehen das nicht ....


Egal was Erich, darum kann es ja nicht gehen!

Ich meine das genau heraus zu finden wie, was, woher duerfte Mega-schwierig sein und wenn, dann fragwuerdig bleiben, ist bei den Windsors etc. etc. etc. auch so...

Wenn Mensch nur mal bedenkt das praktisch das gesamte Zentral - Bangkok, dazu die Palaeste in Hua Hin etc.,  der Krone gehoert, dann kann Mensch sich schon mal ein Bildchen machen.

Nur die Liegenschaften werden vom CPB - Crown Property Bureau - mit 600 Angestellten,  verwaltet.

Wer da etwas tiefer schuerft duerfte auf recht ernuechternde Fakten stossen...und das ueberlassse ich als hier Ansaessiger gern jemanden wie "schiene"...hier nur mal andeutungsweise ein kurzer Auszug aus Fundstuecken: _"Talk of that sufficiency economy has been replaced with a 13-billion-baht grand vision to turn famed Rajadamnoen Avenue in Bangkok’s historical district into a shopping street known as the “Champ Elysees of Asia” – that brand name ought to bring a smile to former Prime Minister Thaksin Shinawatra, who royalist coup leaders have blasted for failing to adhere to “sufficiency economy”. The bureau owns much of the area, and said it would not renew 137 contracts after they expired in 2004."_

Siam Cement gehoert mit in das Portfolio, Christiani & Nielsen, Deves Insurance, Siam Commercial Bank, ein grosser Anteil an Shin Corporation!!!!!!!!!!!!, Honda Cars (Thailand), Y.K.K. Zipper (Thailand), Nanthawan (Obayashi), Thai Bridgestone, Minebea Electronics (Thailand), Bangkok Aviation Fuel Service, the Dusit Thani Hotel, the Siam Intercontinental Hotel (heute Paragon), 36,000 Grundstuecke von einer Gesamtgroesse von ca.54 km² in Bangkok und ca.160 km² in den PRovinzen, welche durch das Buero an Dritte vermiete, verpachtet werden, zu den Bangkok Immobilien  gehoeren das Four Seasons Hotel Bangkok, der Suan Lum Night Bazaar, Siam Paragon und das Central World Tower, MBK, Siam Center, Kempinsky Hotels (auch die in Europa), ein neues entsteht neben dem Paragon, Soi Luenrit (Chinatown), die Liegenschaften koennen bis hin ins 13te Jahrhundert (Sukhothai) zurueckverfolgt werden!!!

...die Liste setzt sich so fort....interressant sind einige der Verbindungen, die sich aus Investitionen ergaben!

Noch ein Link:http://www.europe-solidaire.org/spip.php?article5309

Das stellt u.A. die Familienkasse dar, duerfte fuer die Kleinigkeiten ausreichend sein und nimmer mehr versiegen, 700 Jahre ist ja kein kurzer Zeitraum!

 ::

----------


## walter

ist ja fast wie hier in bayern mit den wittelsbachern.

oder im allgäu die fürsten von waldburg-zeil in der nähe von leutkirch. von der öffentlichkeit fast unbemerkte grossgrundbesitzer.
diese haben während der bauernkriege 1525 n.chr. ihren landbesitz durch landraub von enteigneten, revoltierenden bauern arg vergrössert. als dank haben 450 jahre später die "bauern" den fürsten zum landrat gewählt.
also fast wie in LOS.   ::

----------


## guenny

Vielen Dank Manfred, 
der Link hat meine Fragen beantwortet.
Unter diesen Umständen 



> In 1936, the Royal Assets Structuring Act declared that all Crown Property Bureau income was tax exempt, although the king must still pay taxes on his personal fortune. “National assets are *exempted from tax*, so therefore the king’s assets are exempted, because they are the same as national assets,” section eight of the law says.


sehe ich Dieters Aussage im Hinblick auf die Wohltätigkeit doch etwas nüchterner.

----------


## Samuianer

> ....als dank haben 450 jahre später die "bauern" den fürsten zum landrat gewählt.
> also fast wie in LOS.


Schaust... so weit wollte ich nicht gehen, aber du hast erfasst worum es, bei Glanz und Gloria im Prinzip geht!

Wie ging da ein bestimmtes Lied der Aerzte?   ::

----------


## Joseph

Eine weitere gute Einnahmequelle für die Wohltaten des Königs oder Königshauses sind Gedenknoten und Gedenkmünzen. 

Von der letzten Gedenkbanknote (1-5-10Baht, also Wert 16 Baht, die niemand ausgibt, obwohl er es dürfte) wurden mindestens, das kann man an den Nummern ablesen, 50.000.000 gedruckt. Sie wurden zu 100 Baht ausgegeben, das sind 5.000.000.000 Baht. Das Drucken kostet zwar ein paar wenige Cent, die muss man abziehen.

Seit Einführung der 10-Baht-Bimetallmünze wurden über 50 Gedenkmünzen (10 Baht, von den anderen Nennwerten ganz zuschweigen) geprägt und auf den Sammlermarkt geworfen. Auch dieses Geld wird praktisch nicht ausgegeben, ich habe wenigstens im Umlauf keine einzige dieser Münzen je gesehen. Sie werden zwar von der Zentralbank für 10 Baht also zum Nennwert ausgegeben, aber da sie keiner Ausgibt, sind etwa jeweils 9 Baht Gewinn (die Herstellungskosten liegen bei 1 Baht pro Münze, habe ich gehört). 

Das mit den Münzen und Banknoten bringt schon ganz schön Geld in den Wohlfahrtshaushalt des Königs.Und ist nur eien winziger Aspekt...

Die unglaubliche Verehrung des Königs ist mir schon immer rätselhaft geblieben...Wenn man z.B. die Tatsache erwähnt, dass der König nur 1 Auge hat (das andere hat er bei einem Unfall verloren in der Schweiz), sieht man betretene Gesichter, die sich allenfalls etwas aufhellen, wenn man sagt, wie gut der König die Situation trotz des einen Augen meistert. Selbst der Verlust des Auges, für den er nichts kann, wird als Makel angesehen...

Es gab mal ein kritisches Buch, in den USA produziert (ich habe es mal gelesen, d.h. durch die Fernleihe ausgeliehen, kann es aber nirgendwo kaufen), das sich auch über die Politik des Königs im 2. Weltkrieg und in der Folge auslässt. Dieses Buch, in Thailand verboten, wurde mal in Th. illegal nachgedruckt, die Druckerei ging wenig spüäter in Flammen auf... 

Joseph

----------


## Samuianer

> Eine weitere gute Einnahmequelle ..............sind Gedenknoten und Gedenkmünzen. 
> 
> Von der letzten Gedenkbanknote (1-5-10Baht, also Wert 16 Baht, die niemand ausgibt, obwohl er es dürfte) wurden mindestens, das kann man an den Nummern ablesen, 50.000.000 gedruckt. Sie wurden zu 100 Baht ausgegeben, das sind 5.000.000.000 Baht. Das Drucken kostet zwar ein paar wenige Cent, die muss man abziehen......
> 
> Seit Einführung der 10-Baht-Bimetallmünze wurden über 50 Gedenkmünzen (10 Baht, von den anderen Nennwerten ganz zuschweigen) geprä Dieses Buch, in Thailand verboten, wurde mal in Th. illegal nachgedruckt, die Druckerei ging wenig spüäter in Flammen auf...


Tja, Joseph und das nur beim vorsichtigen Kratzen an der Oberflaeche....!

Die drei Geldscheine und andere, sowie Sonderbriefmarken bekomme ich immer wieder von Firmen, Banken etc. als Geschenk... habe da schon eine kleine Sammlung.

Kleine Laender, wie Tonga, San Marino, Andorra, Karibik etc. machen gute Gewinne mit Sonderbreifmarken.... und Goldmuenzen.... Siehe damals der Kruegerrand!

Money for Nothing and the chicks for free!   ::

----------


## Joseph

In Thairath wird ein Bild von dem aufwändigen Wagen gegeben, in dem die Leiche der Prinzessin verbrannt werden soll:



Die Verbrennung findt auf dem Sanam Luang statt. Man wird hier im südl. Teil 38-40 Rai abstecken und alles für die Verbennung vorbereiten...

Insgesamt spricht man jetzt "nur" noch von 176 Millionen Baht Kosten.

Joseph

----------

Es ist nun mal so, der König von Thailand ist der fünft reichste Monarch der Welt und daran lässt sich nichts rütteln. Aber das stört das arme Volk nicht, sie verehren ihn! Und die tote Prinzessin soll ja auch ein ganz aussergewöhnlicher Mensch gewesen sein, sehr bescheiden, hat als Professorin für Französisch gearbeitet, keinen Sonderstatus in Anspruch genommen und ihre Studenten in jeder Hinsicht unterstützt.

Sie hat ihnen Bücher gekauft und warme Kleidung gegeben wenn sie nach Frankreich durften. Ok, alles kein Problem bei den finanziellen Mitteln aber Queen Mum, for example, hat die Kohle lieber beim Pferderennen verwettet und dat Lisbeth gibt auch keinem Ihrer Untertanen auch nur einen Cent!

Also lasst den Thais ihre Liebe zum Königshaus, es gibt viele Monarchen, die weniger gut fürs Volk sind!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Samuianer

> ..............Also lasst den Thais ihre Liebe zum Königshaus, es gibt viele Monarchen, die weniger gut fürs Volk sind!


Klaro, geht auch nicht um schwarz oder weiss sondern um die Fakten, sonst nix!

----------

> Unter diesen Umständen 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				In 1936, the Royal Assets Structuring Act declared that all Crown Property Bureau income was tax exempt, although the king must still pay taxes on his personal fortune. “National assets are *exempted from tax*, so therefore the king’s assets are exempted, because they are the same as national assets,” section eight of the law says.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Zumal man dazu auch wissen muss, dass der König seine Wohltaten nicht nur aus den steuerbefreiten Einkünften aus seinem Vermögen vollzieht, sondern noch etliches an Steuergeldern oben drauf gelegt wird.

Ich habe es ja schon lange geahnt, Dieter ist ein verkappter Rosabrillenträger.

----------


## Samuianer

> ........seine Wohltaten nicht nur aus den steuerbefreiten Einkünften aus seinem Vermögen vollzieht, sondern noch etliches an Steuergeldern oben drauf gelegt wird.
> 
> ...........


Per Dekret, das wird geordert und fertig!

Liegt hier irgendwo im Dunkel der Kellergeheimnisse der Grund verborgen das bis Heute keiner der raffgierigen Politiker in den Samtsack gesteckt wurde, das selbst die mit Blut an den Haenden davon kamen?

Wenn Buecher, Filme etc. verboten werden, dann ist das doch...... naja, macht Mensch sich halt so seine Gedanken und das gesamte Bild entzerrt sich ...

----------


## guenny

Manfred, spinnt man deine Gedanken weiter, so könnte man auf die Idee kommen, dass das ganze System ein gigantischer Selbstbedienungsladen für die Nomenklatura ist und unterdessen dem Volk mit Glanz, Gloria und gezielten Wohltätchen die Augen zugekleistert werden.
Alle Rituale in den Phantasieuniformen, der Pomp, Glanz und Gloria, die messerscharf gebügelten Uniformen schon der kleinsten offiziellen Lichtlein, die sich als Teil des Systems mit der Hoffnung zur Partizipation fühlen, all das dient dem Zweck den im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes schönen Schein zu wahren.
Andererseits, das sind westliche Maßstäbe mit idealisiertem Demokratiebild, wohingegen wir von Asien reden, und das hatten wir ja schon mal, was das bedeutet.

----------

Manche ziehen diesen Schluss, manche meinen auch, dieses Gerede von asiatischer Kultur, die man akzeptieren müsse und wo man Demokratie nicht mit westlichen Maßstäben messen könne sei nur ein Vorwand um den Status Quo aufrecht zu erhalten. 

Diese fragen dich dann, wieso "könnte"?

----------


## guenny

Chak, da kommen wir schön ins philosophieren: Menschenrechte sind ja universell, selbst da werden aus bestimmten kulturellen Gründen Ausnahmen reklamiert.
Selbst bei den Grundrechten geht es so, dass sogar in Europa Unterschiede akzeptiert werden, ohne dass man dem einen oder anderen Staat darasu undemokraitsches Gebaren unterstellt.
Und dann haben wir in Asien historisch gewachsene Gesellschaftssysteme, die wie in Thailand z.B. noch nichtmal durch längere Kolonisierungsperioden/Besatzungszeiten unterbrochen waren.
Es ist also schon etwas diffiziel festzustellen, was ist oder sollte weltweite gesellschaftliche/politische Norm sein, was ist kulutrell/historisch gewachsen und entzieht sich dem universellen Anspruch der westlichen (unserer) Sichtweise und Urteil?

----------

> Und dann haben wir in Asien historisch gewachsene Gesellschaftssysteme, die wie in Thailand z.B. noch nichtmal durch längere Kolonisierungsperioden/Besatzungszeiten unterbrochen waren.


Wenn das ein Argument wäre, dann hätte Thailand heute noch ein absolutistisches System. Auch in Deutschland ist ja Demokratie nicht wirklich historisch gewachsen, in Frage stellen würden wir sie doch wohl hoffentlich beide nicht (auch wenn ich mir der nachteile bewusst bin).

----------


## Samuianer

> Manfred, spinnt man deine Gedanken weiter, so könnte man auf die Idee kommen, dass das ganze System ein gigantischer Selbstbedienungsladen für die Nomenklatura ist und unterdessen dem Volk mit Glanz, Gloria und gezielten Wohltätchen die Augen zugekleistert werden.
> Alle Rituale in den Phantasieuniformen, der Pomp, Glanz und Gloria, die messerscharf gebügelten Uniformen schon der kleinsten offiziellen Lichtlein, die sich als Teil des Systems mit der Hoffnung zur Partizipation fühlen, all das dient dem Zweck den im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes schönen Schein zu wahren.
> Andererseits, das sind westliche Maßstäbe mit idealisiertem Demokratiebild, wohingegen wir von Asien reden, und das hatten wir ja schon mal, was das bedeutet.


Guenny: Klar ist das auch in Europa nicht anders, nur eben ein bisschen schon!
Empfinde das nach meiner "Erleuchtung" um dieses Brimborium, als besonders heimtueckisch!

Weil den Leuten ein maechtiges Theater vorgespielt wird, vom "guten Papa", bis hin zum "grossen Jungen" des Dorfes, der fuer ein paar groessere Scheine oder 3 Wasserbueffel, sonstige Privilegien, auch noch seine "Untertanen" beschwatzt und u.U. auch beluegt!

Daher bin ich seit Langem der festen Meinung das Regierungsgeschaefte, wie sich manchmal so wahr genannt werden, nach festen privatwirtschaftlichen Richtlinien gefuehrt werden sollten - Fehlleistung/planung, sonstige Fehltritte, Versaeumnisse = Vertragsbruch und tschuessssssss.... bis hin zur Strafverfolgung!

Aber, naja, war schon immer etwas idealistisch eingestellt!

Faellt nur hier in Asien eben besonders auf, ganz besonders in einigen Laendern, siehe "Suharto-Clan" (auf 84 Milliarden geschaetzt) in Indonesien, oder Marcos....

Aber das geht von der Ausgangsbasis dieses Forums wech... deswegen ist der Brennpunkt der Linse auf die Geschehnisse HIER gerichtet!

Habe den Aufmarsch der neuen Regierung gesehen, sprichwoertlicher Weise treten die auch noch Alle in der "weissen Weste", sprich Uniform auf, die Fotosession sprach Baende!

Lustig war auch wie genau untereinander die Hackordnung eingehalten wird!

So und nun wird sogar schon behauptet, die Jungs sind so "happy" das ihren Sponsor vergessen haetten, oder das der Herr Sack so machtgeil ist das er sich einbildet den Herrn und Goenner hinter sich lassen kann... halte ich Alles fuer Tricks aus der Puppenkiste.. der Herr steht auf ein ganz besonders Come back in Glanz und Gloria - 100 pro!

Die jetzige Crew ist nur dazu da um aus der "schmalen Gasse" eine glatte und schoen breite, sichere Chaussee zu machen und dann noch das Volk dazu bringen die Chaussee mit einem seidenen roten Teppich auszulegen und als Claqueure am Wegesrand au zu marschieren!

ich sehe in der Hinsicht echt schwarz - wenn man bedenkt - wie gekraenkt und verletzt dieser Megalomane, dieses Hyperego - und vor allem wie wuetend, das man ihm so in seine schoen vorbereitete Suppe gespuckt hat,  der sein muss!

Der kommt durch die Hintertuer zurueck - schon verlautet das seine asiatischen, vornehmlich Thaispieler - ohne Gage, ohne sonst was in England in den Startkloetzen sitzen und warten.... warten, warten....

als Publicity - allemale bei den leichtglaeubigen, illiteraten Reisbauern - DER HAMMER schlechthin - frei nach dem Motto: vielleicht kann unser Sohn ja auch mal 'n Superstar wie "Pele" etc. werden!

Das Flaemmchen Hoffnung und die damit verbundene Illusion, foerdern die Tagtraeume und somit den Personenkult und machen blind fuer die Wirklichkeit - aber die Rechnung fuer diese "Wohltaten" wird sich eines Tages praesentieren und die duerfen dann die Gaeste bezahlen, die nie gefragt wurden ob sie auch die Statisten in dem Drama spielen moechten!

----------

> ...dass das ganze System ein gigantischer Selbstbedienungsladen für die Nomenklatura ist und unterdessen dem Volk mit Glanz, Gloria und gezielten Wohltätchen die Augen zugekleistert werden...


Ich habe daran keinen Zweifel. Das abzumildern, weil "man keine westlichen Maßstäbe anlegen" kann, lasse ich für mich nicht gelten.

----------


## guenny

Manfred, 


> weil "man keine westlichen Maßstäbe anlegen" kann


 oder will....
Denn das ist dann schon schwieriger. Wir sind ja auch nciht gerade dazu erzogen worden, das Maul zu halten. Ich jedenfalls nicht, dafür war '68 an der Schule noch zu frisch.

----------


## Samuianer

> Manfred, 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				weil "man keine westlichen Maßstäbe anlegen" kann
> 			
> 		
> 
>  oder will....


 Hab Erbarmen  ::   falsch zitiert! 


 ::   (Wenn auch relativ jung, die '68ger durfte ich, gerade in Berlin in vollen Zuegen, von Dutschke, ueber Teufel, bis Langhans , ueber Kommune 1 mit Uschi, der Anti-Schah und den Anti-Vietnam Demonstrationen, "volle Tuete" geniessen!

Berlin war damals maechtig lebendig!)

1973 tat sich auch in Bangkok einiges, die wurden u.A. eben von dem der Heute Premier werden moechte als Kommunisten bezeichnet, aufgeknuepft und brutal erschlagen.....!

So eine "Revolution", eine tiefgreifende gesellschaftliche Veraenderung ist das was Laender wie Thailand unbedingt brauchen!

Das ist doch der echte Hammer, dieser Mann und seine Gefolgsleute haben die Militaerregierung als Diktatoren bezeichnet!

Ich kann es nicht fassen!

Das muss ein maechtiger Schlag ins "Gesicht" der Intellektuellen, sowie der gesamten Demokratiebewegung sein!

Ich habe Hoffnung, vielleicht ist es genau diese Dreistigkeit, die letztendlich das Schneebrett lostritt, es ist ja nicht mehr 1973!

----------

